# Initiative gegen 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg



## cab (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die meisten von Euch werden es bestimmt mitbekommen haben, aber sicherheitshalber möchte ich noch mal darauf hinweisen:

Die DIMB, der ADFC BW, der Württembergische Radsportverband und der Badische Radsportverband haben eine Initiative zur Abschaffung der unsäglichen '2m-Regel' gestartet. *Diese Regel verbietet es, auf Waldwegen unter 2m Breite Rad zu fahren.*

Bitte unterstützt die Verbände beim Kampf gegen dieses Gesetzt mit Eurer Unterschrift:

hier geht's zum unterschreiben

*Jede Stimme zählt!!  *

schöne Grüße
Christiane


----------



## cab (21. November 2013)

*In 3 Tagen - also am kommenden Samstag 23.11., 23.59h* - läuft die  Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in  Baden-Württemberg aus. 

*Schon über 55.000 Unterschriften - und jede weitere Stimme zählt!!!*


*Worum es dabei geht:*
Als einziges Bundesland verbietet Baden-Württemberg Radfahrern das  Befahren von Waldwegen unter 2 Meter Breite. Trotz durchweg positiver  Erfahrungen aus den anderen Bundesländern beharrt die Landesregierung  seit 18 Jahren auf dieser unsinnigen Diskriminierung.

Die 2-Meter-Regel löst dabei keine Probleme, sondern schafft viele neue:
- Biker werden in ihrer Freizeit pauschal kriminalisiert und müssen mit Anzeigen und Verwarnungen rechnen
- die ungleiche Behandlung der Waldnutzer führt teilweise zu einem Gegeneinander statt zu einem Miteinander im Wald
- der Radsport gerät in eine rechtliche Grauzone, sobald schmale Wege  befahren werden: für Übungsleiter und Trainer, für Touren-Führer und  selbst bei Ausfahrten im Freundeskreis entstehen unklare Haftungs- und  Kostenrisiken (z.B. bei Unfällen und Rettungseinsätzen).
- bei Radsportveranstaltungen ist die Genehmigung der Streckenführung stark erschwert
- auch der Radtourismus wird behindert: attraktive Wegenetze werden  durch Verweis auf die 2-Meter-Regel und eine angebliche  Haftungsproblematik verhindert.

Die Regel ist zudem unverhältnismäßig, weil sich keine (!) der  Befürchtungen bewahrheitet hat, die vor 18 Jahren zu der Regel geführt  haben und immer noch als Begründung für die Beibehaltung herhalten  müssen. Befürchtet wurde/wird: erhöhtes Konflikt-Potential auf schmalen  Wegen, erhöhtes Unfallrisiko auf schmalen Wegen, erhöhte Beschädigung  der Wege, erhöhte Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Biker. Diverse Studie  belegen, dass all diese Befürchtungen in der Praxis keinen Bestand  haben: http://bit.ly/178aV1C. Die Regel schränkt somit verfassungsrechtliche Freiheiten ohne triftigen Grund ein.

Die Regel schränkt aber auch die Möglichkeiten, Kindern und Jugendlichen  mit begeisternden Erlebnissen für Natur und Sport zu gewinnen ein. Und  zwar nicht nur was die Legalität an sich betrifft, sondern auch  versicherungstechnisch. Vor dieser Problematik stehen viele lokalen  Sportvereine und ehrenamtliche Trainer, aber auch Schulen und  Jugendhäuser.

Das wollen wir nicht länger akzeptieren und fordern stattdessen ein  zeitgemäßes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht in Baden-Württemberg  auf der Basis von gegenseitiger Anerkennung, Toleranz und  Rücksichtnahme. Mit unserer Initiative "Open Trails" haben wir uns in  Hessen bereits erfolgreich für ein modernes und bürgerfreundliches  Betretungsrecht eingesetzt. Erfolgreich weil wir in Hessen im Konsens  mit Naturschutz, Waldbesitzern, Tourismus, Wanderern und Politik eine  von allen Seiten getragene, einvernehmliche Lösung gefunden haben, die  auf gegenseitige Akzeptanz und Rücksichtnahme, statt auf pauschale  Verbote setzt. 

*Das geht auch in Baden-Württemberg!*

Deshalb engagieren wir uns für eine Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel und  bitten alle Radfahrer und Bürger, die Petition zu unterzeichnen: http://bit.ly/14XJ6FP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (23. November 2013)

leider wohl schlechte Karten:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....zen.a50f54e7-d481-41f1-9bb7-eac1d7b1ac49.html


----------



## Votec Tox (23. November 2013)

Was für eine bequeme Ausrede...
als ob ständig Wanderer angefahren werden oder sonstige Unfälle passieren...
[Zitatanfang]
_Ein Vorteil sei die Klarheit der Regel, die besagt, dass auf Waldwegen,  die schmaler als zwei Meter sind, nicht Rad gefahren werden darf. Dies  sei vor allem bei Konflikten und Unfällen wichtig, so die Sprecherin. In  Bundesländern wie Bayern und Hessen, wo das Radfahren auf geeigneten  oder festen Waldwegen erlaubt ist, gibt es demnach Probleme, wenn zum  Beispiel ein Mountainbiker einen Wanderer anfährt. _
[Zitatende] Quelle dieser Artikel aus den Stuttg. Nachrichten.

Also weiterhin die Abendrunden illegal auf den Trails verbringen und in den Ferien das sauerverdiente Geld ins nahe Ausland wie z.B. die Schweiz tragen, wo die MTBler als Geldsegen im "tristen" Sommertourismus willkommen sind.


----------



## 4mate (25. November 2013)

60% der Petitisten = 34.800 aus BW

Einwohnerzahl 10,79 Millionen (31. Dez. 2011)

34.800 von 10.790.000 = 0,315% der Bevölkerung 

Warum sollte das irgendjemand in der Regierung interessieren? 

Selbst wenn 10x mehr petitiert hätten, wären das immer 
noch gerade mal kümmerliche 3,15%...


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2013)

Ja leider 

fahren wir halt weiter wie bisher  der Großteil der Wanderer läuft sowieso auf den breiten Wegen, weil die Pfade zu unbequem sind....oder wir fahren in die Pfalz


----------

